# CUBE Kid Team 240 Jugend MTB 24 Zoll 21-Gang



## mischuer (26. Mai 2009)

ab heute 20 Uhr:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220422007522


----------

